# phpmyadmin root login nicht möglich



## t0mmy (13. Feb. 2017)

hi
ich kann mich bei phpmyadmin nicht als root einloggen, sagt immer  #1698 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
per ssh kann ich mich aber mit "mysql -u root -p" und dem gleichen Passwort aus der "/usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf" einloggen
kann es daran liegen das es mariaDB ist?

bin für jeden idee dankbar

*edit: hat sich erledigt, die Anleitung hat mir geholfen hxxp://askubuntu.com/questions/763336/cannot-enter-phpmyadmin-as-root-mysql-5-7*

mfg
Tom


----------

